# Có Nên Đăng Ký Thi Chương Trình Một Bước Để Chiến Thắng Không?



## zinhvinh (1 Tháng ba 2015)

Em rất thích xem các chương trình gameshow trên ti vi nên hầu như nói chương trình nào em rành lắm hihi Nhưng chưa đăng ký tham gia chương trình nào hết vì còn e dè và nhát đứng trước máy quay lắm. Hỗm rài về Tết chơi rãnh rỗi xem chương trình Một Bước Để Chiến Thắng thấy khá là vui, 2 MC dẫn chương trình hấp dẫn lắm thấy cũng thích thích, những trò chơi trên đó thấy cũng dễ ^^ Em đang nung nấu ý định đăng ký tham gia chơi xem thế nào, các chị nghĩ có nên tham gia không ạ? Chị nào dẵ từng thi thố mấy vụ này cho em ý kiến với


----------



## ongty (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Xem chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng đi bạn. Chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng bắt đầu khởi chiếu thừ 19/10/2014, đến nay cũng được 4 tháng rồi đó. Mình nhớ lần đầu tiên công chiếu không phải là 20h15 như bây giờ đâu, mà là 21h 15 đó bạn. Nếu tính ra thì bây giờ chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng chiếu sớm hơn cả 60ph rồi, sẽ hiệu quả hơn cho người xem tiếp nhận ha.


----------



## nhuly (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Một bước để chiến thắng là chương trình nào vậy ta, sao mình nghe lạ quá, hình như mình chưa biết chương trình này, mình nhớ mình có xem chương trình gì cũng có thắng thắng nữa, mà do Đại Nghĩa dẫn chương trình có phải không bạn.


----------



## ongty (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Như thế chắc là chương trình khác rồi đó bạn. Chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng không phải Đại Nghĩa dẫn chương trình đâu, mà là chàng rất đẹp trai đó, tên gì nhỉ, ah, mình nhớ rồi là anh Quốc Minh đó bạn, dẫn chương trình chung đó là chị Hà Trinh cũng xinh đẹp nữa.


----------



## nhuly (3 Tháng ba 2015)

_Vậy chắc chương trình _Một bước để chiến thắng này mình vẫn chưa xem rồi, chương trình này nói về chủ đề gì vậy bạn, không biết có phù hợp với mình để xem không?


----------



## ongty (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Cái này mình bảo đảm nà, bạn cứ yên tâm mà xem thử đi nhé, phù hợp mọi tâm trạng luôn. Chị mình lúc mới chia tay người yêu, khóc lóc đòi tự tử, mình dùng chiu là hết liền, giờ chị còn yêu thương nồng nhiệt hơn nữa, cũng nhờ mình tư vấn đúng lúc và đúng chương trình đó bạn.


----------



## mezin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Đi đâu mình cũng nghe mọi người bàn luận về chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng:, mấy nay bé nhà mình cứ bảo mẹ ơi sao không đi thi chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng đi mẹ, con thấy người ta chơi có điện thoại đẹp quá chừng kìa, nhưng mình nói thật, chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng mình có xem, nhưng không biết làm sao để ghi danh được chơi ta, vì mình thấy khách mời nhiều quá, biết đến khi nào mới đến lượt mình.


----------



## nhuly (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình chưa thi, nhưng đọc trên website của chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng mình có thấy thông tin và cách thức để tham gia đó bạn, bạn xem thêm thông tin của chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng tại website này nhé: motbuocdechienthang.vn.


----------



## mezin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Tham khảo trên fanpage đi bạn, hôm trước dạo face mình thấy hình như chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng đang có đợt tuyển thí sinh đó bạn. Bạn vào fanpage tham khảo thử nhé, mình cũng đang theo dõi chương trình này, nhưng mình ngại lên sân khấu lắm, khi nào bạn tham gia được thì nói mình biết để mình cổ vũ nhé. Fanpage: facebook.com.motbuocdechienthang


----------



## nhuly (3 Tháng ba 2015)

_Mình vào webstie của chương trình Một Bước để chiến thắng rồi, mình thấy cách thức đăng ký cũng không phức tạp lắm, nhưng thích thì thích thật đó, nhưng mình cũng thấy lo lắng một xíu, công việc của minh là văn phòng mà, nên nếu ngày casting không phải cuối tuần thì mình sẽ không tham gia được. _


----------



## mezin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình thì cũng muốn tham gia, vì mình hứa với con gái mình thế, chứ mình cũng không tự tin lắm khi đăng ky nữa, mình thấy các vòng thi tuy không quá khó, nhưng để chiến thắng cũng hơi căng thẳng nhất là cái vòng đầu lăng banh qua dốc đó, toàn bị rơi xuống thôi.


----------



## nhuly (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Bạn cứ tự tin lên nhé. Điều quan trọng khi tham gia chương trình, là bạn không nên quá quan trọng vào kết quả, chỉ cần nghĩ đó là hình thức giải trí, thắng là vui mà không thắng thì lần sau mình ghi danh thi tiếp, không có vấn đề gì hết nhé.


----------



## mezin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Tâm lý chung nè, mình thì chưa tham gia gameshow truyền hình, nhưng khi còn là sinh viên tại trường Đại học, mình với nhóm bạn trong lớp là chuyên tranh giải các chương trình của trường đó bạn. Do vậy mà tụi mình khá tự tin khi đi làm hay tham gia bất kỳ sự kiện nào. Khi làm điều gì, quan trọng nhất vẫn là sự tự tin, thiếu tự tin thì không làm được gì nữa nhé..


----------



## nhuly (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Hôm trước mình có nhớ có cô bé Tam Triều Dâng thi nữa, ôi bé thật dễ thương quá chừng, mình nhớ mới hôm nào cô bé đó nhỏ xíu, vậy mà giờ lớn lên xinh ghê.


----------



## mezin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Bé nhà mình cực kỳ thích hát, mỗi khi mở chương trình có hát là con bé nhà mình cứ nhìn châm châm vào màn hình, mình mà bắt qua kênh khác, là con bé lại khóc lên, nhất đinh phải để nó xem hết chương trình. Nhiều khi mình thấy con hay xem các chương trình ca múa, không biết có phải con có năng khiếu nghệ thuật thiên bẩm hay không nữa.


----------



## nhuly (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Hôm nay team mình tổ chức buổi tiệc tân niên của Team. Mọi người tập họp lại vừa ăn uống, vừa chơi trò chơi rất vui nhộn. Không biết có phải do hiệu ứng quá mạnh của chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng không, mà anh quản trò trong công ty mình dùng luôn cả game show Một bước để chiến thắng vào trò chơi.


----------



## mekutin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình thì nghĩ chắc là do anh này thích ai đó quá từ chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng này rồi này nên mới đam mê mà đưa ra ý tưởng như vậy luôn đó bạn. Chương trình toàn mỹ nam và mỹ nữ tham gia không mà, anh ấy đam mê là phải rồi.


----------



## ngabp (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Hihi, nghe bạn kề mà thấy vui he. Mình thấy chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng hấp dẫn quá chừng. Thời gian phát song nè: Chương trình lúc đầu được phát sóng vào lúc 21h05 thứ 3 hàng tuần trên VTV6 nhưng với mùa 2 chương trình được chuyển sang phát sóng trên VTV9 lúc 20h15 chủ nhật hàng tuần nên cũng quá tiện cho mình xem luôn.


----------



## mekutin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Sang mùa mới sân khấu của Một bước để chiến thắng cũng được đầu tư thiết kế bắt mắt, trẻ trung, hoành tráng hơn, phù hợp để  người chơi thoải mái vận động và tương tác nhau hơn. Giải thưởng của chương trình cũng được đầu tư để thêm giá trị, phong phú và hấp dẫn hơn. Người chơi có cơ hội sở hữu những phần quá giá trị như: voucher du lịch, điện thoại thông minh, máy tính bảng, xe đạp… chỉ trong một bước với việc trải nghiệm những trò chơi của chương trình. Không những được thử sức qua những trò chơi vui nhộn và rinh quà, chương trình còn dành “đất” để người chơi thể hiện năng khiếu đặc biệt của mình như hát, múa, kể chuyện,…


----------



## ngabp (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Còn nữa nè, Có nhiều ngôi sao trẻ tham gia cùng khuấy động chương trình như Hoàng Rapper, Quang Đăng, ca sĩ Ngọc Khanh, ca sĩ Tronie Ngô, Hải Yến idol,... - Chương trình tươi trẻ, hấp dẫn và có nhiều giải thưởng dành cho người chơi. Nhưng mỗi người chỉ được chơi 1 lần.


----------



## nhuly (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Chương trình trên gameshow thì hấp dẫn vậy đó, tuy nhiên, khi trước đó khi mọi người đề xuất trò chơi, mình cũng hơi lo ngại không biết nếu chơi trò này thì có mất thời gian và chán lắm không, nhưng khi team mình làm lại thì cắt bớt đi nội dung và biến tấu sang những nội dung vui nhộn, hài hước hơn.


----------



## mezin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng nghe thì hấp dẫn thật đó, nhưng cách thức để đăng ký tham gia chương trình này là như thế nào, có bạn nào biết thì chia sẽ giúp mình với nhé.


----------



## ngabp (3 Tháng ba 2015)

_Để đăng ký tham gia chương trình _Một bước để chiến thắng bạn truy cập vào website chính thức của chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng để hoàn thành mẫu đơn trong mục đăng ký nhé. Sau đó, BTC, sẽ xem xét các đơn đăng ký gửi về và liên hệ trực tiếp thời gian và địa điểm castinh nhé.


----------



## mezin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Thời gian thông báo castinh là khi nào vậy bạn? có mất nhiều thời gian để chờ đợi không, ngoài cách thức hoàn thành thông tin theo form trên website, mình có thể gửi trực về chương trình không bạn?


----------



## ngabp (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Sau khi xem xét tất cả các hồ sơ đăng ký gửi về , BTC sẽ sắp xếp một thời gian thích hợp để casting tuyển người chơi. Thời gian và địa điểm cụ thể sẽ được thông báo qua điện thoại đối với các bạn đã gửi đơn đăng ký về cho chương trình. Ngoài ra, đối với những bạn chưa kịp gửi đơn đăng ký, các bạn cũng có thể trực tiếp đến tham gia casting theo lịch casting được update liên tục tại website chính thức: motbuocdechienthang.vn và fanpage: faebook.com.motbuocdechienthang


----------



## mekutin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Nhưng có một lưu ý nhỏ: Đối vói các bạn đã gửi đơn đăng ký về cho chương trình, các bạn vui lòng liên tục theo dõi website và fanpage để cập nhập lịch casting nhé, tránh trường hợp một số bạn đã gửi đơn đăng ký nhưng BTC không liên hệ được vì số điện thoại sai hoặc các bạn không nghe điện thoại.


----------



## mezin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình chưa thi nhưng thấy hồi hợp quá, vì có cảm giác như sắp trở thành diễn viên đó. Khi đi phỏng vấn / casting mình có cần chuẩn bị những gì không bạn?


----------



## ngabp (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Khi tham gia casting, các bạn chỉ cần chuẩn bị một tinh thần thật tốt để thể hiện tất cả những tính cách thú vị cũng như khả năng tuyệt vời của bản thân. Ngoài ra, các bạn không cần mang theo bất kỳ loại giấy tờ nào khác. Thời gian và địa điểm phỏng vấn sẽ được thông báo cụ thể qua điện thoại, website và fanpage khi BTC sắp xếp được lịch trình


----------



## mekutin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Về nội dung phỏng vấn thì mình biết nè: Nội dung phỏng vấn xoay quanh một số câu hỏi và yêu cầu nhằm xem xét người đăng ký tham gia có những khả năng gì đặc biệt cũng như tính cách của các bạn có phù hợp với tính chất của chương trình hay không.


----------



## mezin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình thấy làm diễn viên quần chúng cũng hay hay, nếu thay vì đăng ký tham gia chương trình, mình muốn đăng kí làm khán giả đến trường quay có được không, mình chồng và con trai mình cũng muốn đăng ký làm cổ động viên cho mình nữa. ^^


----------



## ngabp (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Nếu các bạn có nguyện vọng xem chương trình ghi hình trực tiếp, các bạn có thể liên hệ với admin của fanpage Một bước để chiến thắng để biết lịch ghi hình cụ thể, nhưng BTC không chi trả bất kỳ khoản phí nào cho việc các bạn đến làm khán giả trực tiếp tại phim trường.


----------



## mezin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Không casting thì cũng không sao, mình chỉ thích được lên tivi thôi, nhưng tham gia trực tiếp thì mình hơi lo lắng một chút, nên được lên tivi mà không mất tiền là mình chịu liền ha. Ah, mình cũng muốn hỏi thêm một chút, nếu đăng ký thi thì thời gian liên lạc, thông báo kết quả (email xác nhận) sau khi phỏng vấn/casting?


----------



## ngabp (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Trong quá trình phỏng vấn, BTC sẽ có câu trả lời trực tiếp rằng người tham gia phỏng vấn có đạt được tiêu chí của chương trình hay không. Nếu đạt, trong vòng 30 ngày đại diện BTC sẽ thông báo thời gian, địa điểm ghi hình đến người đó qua điện thoại hoặc email.


----------



## mekutin (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Thời gian trao giải và thủ tục trao giải: Sau 90 ngày kể từ thời điểm tập của người chơi lên sóng, BTC sẽ trực tiếp thông báo thời gian và địa điểm nhận thưởng đến người chơi chiến thắng. Mọi giấy tờ cần thiết khi nhận giải cũng sẽ được thông báo cụ thể qua điện thoại và email.


----------



## ongty (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Sau khi gọi điện thoại, BTC sẽ gửi một email xác nhận đến người chơi nhận thưởng. Thời gian gửi email: trong ngày hôm đó hoặc chậm nhất là 1 ngày sau. Trong trường hợp một ngày sau mà người chơi nhận thưởng chưa nhận được email, vui lòng liên hệ lại hot line của chương trình: 0967645970.


----------



## ngabp (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Đúng rồi bạn, Giấy tờ tùy thân khi đến nhận giải bao gồm: CMND photo công chứng và Phiếu xác nhận giải thưởng do BTC cấp. Một số thắc mắc thường gặp các bạn vui lòng xem tại mục Q & A của website: motbuocdechienthang.vn. Trong trường hợp thắc mắc của bạn không có trong mục này, các bạn có thể inbox trực tiếp cho admin của fanpage Một bước để chiến thắng: facebook.com.motbuocdechienthang


----------



## nhuly (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Chương trình Một bước để chiến thắng có giới hạn số lần tham gia chương trình không bạn, ví dụ nếu bạn đã từng tham gia thì có thể đăng kí lần nữa hay không?


----------



## ngabp (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Nếu các bạn đã tham gia mùa 1 mà chưa may mắn chiến thắng thì có thể tiếp tục đăng ký thử sức với Một bước để chiến thắng mùa 2. Trong trường hợp bạn đã chiến thắng ở mùa 1 rồi thì vui lòng không đăng ký tham gia tiếp để nhường cơ hội cho các bạn khác.


----------



## ongty (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Như trường hợp của mình, nếu mình không sống ở TP Hồ Chí Minh, muốn tham gia thì làm thế nào? BTC có tổ chức casting ở tình không bạn hay tất cả đều tập trung về TpHCM?


----------



## ngabp (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Lưu ý: Các bạn vừa tham gia mùa 2 xong thì không được đăng ký tham gia lại, mà phải đợi đến chương trình mùa 3 nhé.[DOUBLEPOST=1425387765][/DOUBLEPOST]Chương trình chỉ có một địa điểm casting và ghi hình duy nhất tại TP Hồ Chí Minh. Vì vậy, nếu mong muốn tham gia chương trình, các bạn có thể sắp xếp thời gian để có một chuyến đi tự túc, vừa để du lịch và vừa để phỏng vấn với chương trình nhé.


----------



## zinhvinh (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình thấy chương trình hay thì chắn chắn lượng thí sinh đăng ký sẽ rất đông, nếu mình gửi đơn dự thi lâu rồi nhưng không nhận được hồi âm thì phải làm thế nào, có phải thư bị lạc không hay mình không được chọn, làm sao để biết nếu mình chờ đời lâu mà không nhận được phản hồi?


----------



## ngabp (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Trường hợp này, có thể BTC đã liên hệ với bạn nhưng số điện thoại bị sai hoặc bạn đã không nghe máy. Vậy nên, các bạn có thể theo dõi fanpage và website chính thức của chương trình để cập nhập lịch casting và trực tiếp đến tham gia phỏng vấn.


----------



## zinhvinh (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình hỏi thêm một xíu thông tin nhé, nếu mình phỏng vấn rồi nhưng chưa nhận được lịch ghi hình phải làm thế nào?


----------



## ngabp (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Chỉ có những bạn được BTC xác nhận phỏng vấn thành công mới được thông báo lịch ghi hình cụ thể. Thời gian thông báo lịch ghi hình là trong vòng 30 ngày sau khi phỏng vấn. Trong thời gian này, các bạn vui lòng đợi thông báo từ chương trình vì BTC cần thời gian sắp xếp lịch ghi hình. Sau thời gian 30 ngày, nếu vẫn chưa nhận được lịch ghi hình các bạn vui lòng liên hệ hot line: 0967645970 để biết thông tin chi tiết.


----------



## mifa (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Thời gian gần đây các chương trình gameshow nổi lên như nấm, nào là Ai Là Triệu phú, Người Kế Tiếp, Bố ơi mình đi đâu thế,..gần đây nữa mình có nghe nói chương trình Cùng thắng, cùng thắng gì đó, mà mình không nhớ rõ không biết có hay không.


----------



## zinhvinh (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình thì mới tốt nghiệp, chưa đi làm nên áp lực công việc mình cũng không biết nhiểu lắm, nhưng mình có nghe mấy Thầy Cô chia sẽ, cũng nhiều khó khăn lắm, và mình phải cố gắng rất nhiều để vượt qua, nhưng khi vượt qua được thì mọi thứ sẽ rất dễ dàng và thành công sẽ đến với bạn.


----------



## mifa (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Ăn Tết xong, công việc của mình của tạm ổn rồi, nhưng áp lực thì vẫn có, mình đang lên kế hoạch để mọi thứ được ổn định và hiệu quả hơn. Công việc là thế nhưng tình cảm của mình không tốt lắm, đôi khi mình muốn dùng hết thời gian rảnh để lấp đầy những khoảng trống, nhưng sao vẫn thấy khó quá, nên muốn tìm gì đó xem để xả stress nhưng không biết nên xem cái gì nữa.[DOUBLEPOST=1425387926][/DOUBLEPOST]Công việc nhiều áp lực, nhưng đó không phải là khó khăn lớn nhất của mình. Mà thường mình bị stress tâm lý nhiều hơn, đặc biệt là vấn đề tình cảm. Mình là người sống khá kép kín về mặt tình cảm, nên  thường mình hay bị tình cảm chi phối rất nhiều, mình thật không muốn như thế này vì nó sẽ làm ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến công việc của mình.[DOUBLEPOST=1425387961][/DOUBLEPOST]Những lúc thế này, mình thường không muốn nói chuyện, lướt web xem phim, hay làm gì đó, nhưng nhiều lúc không biết vì sao xem phim xong mình còn bị stress nhiều nữa, vì thường mình chỉ mở xem cho có, nội dung nó nhàm chán, thế là mình cứ click bỏ qua, bỏ qua đến mức mình bị căng não luôn.


----------



## zinhvinh (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Bạn ơi, bạn bị stress mà hạ stress bằng cách như vậy dễ bị khủng hoảng tinh thần lắm. Vì mình cũng từng như thế mà. Bạn nên dành cho bản thân một khoảng thời gian nhất định, ít nhất khoảng 2 ngày, xin nghỉ phép chẳng hạn, ngày đầu không làm gì cả, đi chơi, hay ở nhà xem chương trình mà bạn hứng thú nhất. Ngày thứ 2, sau khi bạn bình tâm lại, bạn sẽ liệt kê ra tất cả những điều về con người đó, rồi quyết định xem với những điểm như vậy, bạn có tiếp tục được không? Nếu không thể thì cho mình một lối thoát để kết thúc những điều vô nghĩa đó.


----------



## mifa (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Nói đến thư giản, mình không biết là mình thư giản hay mình tạo thêm stress nữa. Mình thường lên youtube xem phim, nghe nhạc nè, nhiều lúc nghe họ hát xong mình muốn đập máy tính luôn đó.


----------



## zinhvinh (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Đúng rồi bạn, thì như mình nói đó, những lúc như thế bạn không nên xem tùy tiện bất kỳ chương trình nào, vì như thế bạn rất khó kiểm soát tâm trạng của mình, và kết quả là dễ gây ra stress đó bạn. Mình thì không xem phim lúc đó, vì phim thường dài tập, hoặc phim lẻ cũng mất nhiều thời gian, mà đặc biệt phim thì hay bị kịch tính nữa, nên mình sợ cũng bị khủng hoàng theo phim. Nghe nhạc thì cũng hạn chế đi bạn, vì nhạc mạnh thì không tốt, mà nhạc buồn sẽ làm bạn thêm sầu hơn.


----------



## ngabp (3 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình nghĩ tốt nhất, bạn nên làm theo mình nhé, xem các chương trình trên Tivi, vừa tri thức, mà khôn mất nhiều thời gian, lại giúp bạn xả stress rất hiệu quà. Bạn có biết chương trình đang chiếu vào chủ nhật hàng tuần trên VTV9 bây giờ không, chương trình Một Bước Để Chiến Thắng đó bạn, rất hay và vui nhộn nữa.


----------

